# Snow/Migration



## tweedlap (Aug 25, 2010)

Please keep this thread on the migration and what you have been noticing
about the bird movement.
Any push ahead to the expected snow?
tweed


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Very few people on this site actually share that information any more. Most just want to fight and show how smart of a hunter they are.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Was out today and was lucky to shoot some ducks drove all over till about noon lots of stuff froze up down here in SD as far as small ponds heck i used the chain saw today ice was about 3inches thick! did find a pile of ducks and on the way home it was constanst non stop flight of snows and blues and ducks headed north.


----------



## Fullblownhunter (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Snowgooseman__SD, 
Did I read that right? or did you spell "south" wrong? (poor attempt at being funny.) I would love it if some went north


----------



## Murmer (Apr 8, 2012)

Snowgooseman is right, I was in field by Arlington, SD last evening 11-13-12 and seen almost nonstop reverse migration heading north. (not birds going to feed either) mostly snows but quite a few mallards too. Heard of 3 or 4 groups that seen the same thing.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

I have seen the same thing recently. Maybe its because warm weather is coming?


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

Same in Mn. Everythings flying north


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Fullblownhunter said:


> Hey Snowgooseman__SD,
> Did I read that right? or did you spell "south" wrong? (poor attempt at being funny.) I would love it if some went north


Nope i meant north, lots of reverse migration going on which i expected and will countinue to expect with the temps coming up. Tons of SnB around honkers are spotty if you find them tho its usually more then 50-100. Ducks were sitting on just about every body of water with open water. nothing went out to feed this morning so i'm going to suspect its a night feed for awhile or untill they get comfortable. I think birds will stick around for some time with the temps. And Btw the specks around is unreal usually there a bird thats like a teal, as soon as that cold weather snap hits there south but we have seen more specks stick around then ever got a good field that were going to try and hunt whenever they forecast clouds in the evening! hopefully sooon!


----------



## Fullblownhunter (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck with that field Snowgooseman__SD! I'm heading to south west ND for some upland hunting this weekend and gonna stop around Jamestown for a couple days of waterfowl. I'm pretty green on waterfowl hunting (only one hunt in wyoming). I was pretty pumped, but last weekend's storm has me really worried. Talked to the land owner yesterday and they said all small water is iced up, couple inches of snow on the ground and not seeing anymore ducks. We're still gonna go. I just cant believe it can be over that quick... can it? LOL ... still better than being at work


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

FBH, Some of the best hunts ive had were with breaking a hole in the ice and setting up and waiting most the day in the blinds for birds lots of times they show up out of the blue and in massive flocks sometimes at 2 in the afternoon or 11 in the morning! i think northdakota will get a bunch more birds this week lots and lots of snows and blues movin back north tonight. found a couple sloughs chuck full of ducks might try and hunt one of them in the AM if i can get someone to go with me!!


----------

